
Startup develops a syringe with tiny sponges that can stop bleeding fast - hippich
http://mashable.com/2015/12/11/xstat-device/
======
tristanj
The article doesn't mention this, but there are already similar products that
quickly stop bleeding. The combat gauze QuikClot has been around since 2008
and contains a compound that quickly coagulates blood. The US Military uses it
in Iraq & Afghanistan. Also, the foam pellets shown in the video won't replace
gauze in all situations. You can see that syringe opening is fairly large and
won't inject into wounds with small openings like those from shrapnel or small
caliber bullets.

It's great to see people innovating to save lives but the article should
mention competing products. Otherwise, this reads like an advertisement.

~~~
fapjacks
In the infantry, we stopped using QuikClot because of the permanent damage the
chemical compounds do to tissue around wounds. Our medics carried it, but very
rarely used it, and eventually stopped carrying it altogether.

------
bootload
_" The device is best for wounds in areas where a tourniquet can't be placed,
such as the groin or armpit. The downside, however, is that the device isn't
intended for many areas of the body: the chest, abdomen, pelvis or tissue
above the collarbone."_

Seal the container. This is combat medic 101. Seal the container and move
towards primary care. You can read about the context how this technology would
work in _" The Golden Hour"_ (Logar Province, Afghanistan, 2010) ~
[http://www.abc.net.au/foreign/content/2009/s2820327.htm](http://www.abc.net.au/foreign/content/2009/s2820327.htm)

This technology will not work on head wounds.

good story, borked link, I tried this one:
[http://mashable.com/2015/12/11/xstat-
device/](http://mashable.com/2015/12/11/xstat-device/)

------
zaro
There is something even better than sponges - "How mini sponges could save
lives on the battlefield " .

Its called "Not waging war at all".

